# Majek RFL any questions?



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Video will be up for a very short time. It was shot in an oilfield channel cut through the marsh. There is no bait activity here and it was done over very little water. Notice how the bow bounces over the high spots. There is absolutely no grass in this channel it is no different than a channel cut for a subdivision gone bankrupt. This is not an example of how i drive across the flats.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Bad to the BONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

that's pretty shallow... but my buddy has a friend, who knows a guy with a v bottom kenner that's got a 200 johnson that can run shallower than that thing.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

railbird said:


> Video will be up for a very short time. It was shot in an oilfield channel cut through the marsh. There is no bait activity here and it was done over very little water. Notice how the bow bounces over the high spots. There is absolutely no grass in this channel it is no different than a channel cut for a subdivision gone bankrupt. This is not an example of how i drive across the flats.


Aww, thats nuthin. I run so shallow that...

Just kidding. You win.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Why not ? For what its worth, that is a mud channel back there that was used for many years by oil companies. I am also reasonably sure that its a man made canal that was used to access oil patch equipment years ago. I dont think an outboard could hurt much back there considering whats been back there in the past and what that area was used for. I am actually surprised to see that an outboard can get back there. I have been in there in an airboat during waterfowl season, but thats the first outboard I have seen in there.

Let me edit that to say, thats the first outboard I have seen back there with the water that low.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool video. Could have done without the music though.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

fishin styx said:


> Why?


LOL, already? sad3sm

Awesome video. I've seen it before, but still impressive to watch.

If you don't like it, hit the mf back button. Don't torture yourself.

Thanks for posting Railbird. Enjoy every second of it. The music is great, makes me laugh.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I figured out how to edit out music. Hope i didn't hurt any sensitive ears.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

It's better the second time!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

railbird said:


> I figured out how to edit out music. Hope i didn't hurt any sensitive ears.


nope, now it will stay up though!

it's friggen incredible... lot's of people talk a game about running shallow, but I've never seen anything like that for a prop driven boat.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Very ballsy that's for sure. I couldn't stop from trying to help a little with the throttle while watching it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, still badass. I didn't hear the music the first time.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Railbird, your driving was ok but the camera man was awesome!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdog (Dec 21, 2006)

..that video just sold 10 more boats... :cheers:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dude is that mud you were running thru???


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for posting Chuck. Just can't get enough of that video


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

goodwood said:


> dude is that mud you were running thru???


Yes.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pure awesomeness! You won the internet today.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I remember seeing that boat run by; I was drifting the channel in my Boston Whaler, LOL

I'll give it to you, Railbird, that is impressive. You've got some guts and driving skills to boot. It just shows how capable a RFL is, but driver skill makes a difference as well. I know I'd be worried if I overheated or shot down how the heck would I get that thing out of there without a commercial airboat


----------



## Churmudgeon (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Wow... I'm sold! Anyone want to trade a 21 RFL for a 22 Shoalwater legend? Lol that's an awesome video and a great demonstration of the boat and drivers capabilities.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Love it - nasty!!! People just don't understand what you mean when say lots of very shallow boats but not rfl shallow - there it is..


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

freaking amazing!!!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

That was AWESOME!!!! I made my wife come look and she turned around and walked away....Women...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

The big question is, how many failed attempts before you mastered it? 

Be pretty tough to get pushed out of that unless the tide rolls in good


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

amazing, i would've liked to hear that motor revving up through all that mud! that song cracks me up too, good job on the vid!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Just watched again....I wonder how many people are going to be getting stuck this weekend trying to be like Railbird. I think next time im in Corpus I need to go to Portland and say hi.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

How did you maintain water pressure?? Do you have a low water pick up?

Awesome video btw. Thanks for posting.

And it seemed like you stayed on plane at slow speeds. What kind of prop?


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

YES!!!!!! THanks!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome video Railbird!! I will be down in Rockport this weekend with a friend to do some fishing of our own. You fishing this weekend? I would like to fish with you man, my ride or yours!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NatWalker (Jun 13, 2010)

very impressive thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Cool video. Could have done without the music though.


The music MAKES the video.. Nuff said, RFL is a badddd mo fo. Period.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

WOW!!! Railbird that is one wild ride! As a fellow RFL owner I just thougt I knew what it was to run shallow but that was the cats meow! I would have opted for the airboat vs the RFL but you proved me wrong. Are you running a trp on that rig? Very impressive video and the music was hilarious!


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

Amazing. You sir have some huevos that's for sure. Very cool vid and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have wanted to see this video for a while, holy smokes that woulda made me pucker, thx railbird...yours are bigger than mine


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!!

Ok, no more harassing Railbird from me... You win. LOL

O- and perfect song for vid that backs up what is usually a **** measuring contest. :rotfl:


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that's shallow. This must be the video you were telling me about.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

FYI...Nueces is spanish for nuts....Just a thought..


----------



## 18 Classic (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd heard about the legendary mud runs but never got to see it originally. thanks for re-posting! You've got MARBLES!


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy my virgin ears batman... J/K Railbird is my Hero....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> There is no bait activity here and it was done over very little water.


that's good to know now as I always wanted to go fish in some of those areas.. now I can keep my boat clean and stay on the outside looking in without thinking the grass is greener in there. LOL


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

rediculous


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

REMOVED?!?! darn WPP and Tree Huggers!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

not if you downloaded it  all 14 mb


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This video causes such an uproar it has to be pulled again. Sorry some may have missed it. I hope all enjoyed it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I hear gator tail is in talks about using your video and claiming it is their motor on the back, or at least their prop.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jim Martin said:


> FYI...Nueces is spanish for nuts....Just a thought..


nueces maybe be the word for nuts - the more commonly used word is "huevos"


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

You should change the music and post again so we can download it.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, but he aint in huevos bay....


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If some are wondering, the prop is my design, spent better part of 2 years working on it. No low water pickup. All stock honda bf150


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you are shallow water king


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

*repost for 10 minutes please!*



bobo33 said:


> You should change the music and post again so we can download it.


Yes - i missed out.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I missed it too, but I've ridden with chuck and I know how scarey thin he can run. He knows how to read water and he has an intimate knowledge of how the water flows through the tunnel and feeds the water pick ups. I learned a lot just listening to him explain how all this works to get the best performace from shallow running boats. Undoubtedly the RFL wins with the right pilot at the helm but other shallow running boats will run skinny too if you know how. I'm no expert but I learned a lot and found out my boat will run much skinnier then I thought it would. Thanks Chuck, you are the prop driven shallow running king.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

i have heard of that video and cant belive i missed it! maybe next time he posts it


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you selling the prop yet. I know you were testing it.

I can't beleive I missed the second showing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

You do know there are any number of programs to copy youtube vids. I'm sure someone prolly did it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I missed it


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> If some are wondering, the prop is my design, spent better part of 2 years working on it. *No low water pickup. All stock honda bf150*


you have got to be chittin us? unreal


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

That video should hush-up all the nay sayers. There is shallow and there is RFL shallow, no doubt. That video should be able to settle disputes on an exponential amount of debates on this forum. Unless its an airboat or gatortail you are not getting any skinnier.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Stuart said:


> You do know there are any number of programs to copy youtube vids. I'm sure someone prolly did it.


Hopefully they would read his first post and keep it to themselves like he would want it.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Guess us guys who work nights get the shaft.

I say leave the video up and be glad that you live in the USA where you have the freedom to fish and take your boat where you want as long as you abide by the laws. No matter what you post there will always be someone to find something to b--ch about. I mean all you were really doing was showing people the capabilities of your hull so people would know that if things went bad and they needed to get out of an area they could.... right? You even went out of your way to make sure u went to an area where u wouldn't harm and grass or sea life.



ps: you could always pm me the video.... if you do...... I'll just pm the rest as not to raise eyebrows


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Missed it too. I'd really like to see it. Maybe 6 or 7 years ago I went on a guided trip with Everett Johnson and his RFL. I was REALLY impressed, had a great time.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The first time i posted this was a few years back, it caused an uproar so big i heard they were accusing me of harassing nesting birds. It was alleged to the manager of the national sea shore that the video was done over their sensitive sea grass. Majek boats was getting calls from these guys accusing them of destroying habitat with their designs. This video causes too much drama and will be misrepresented no matter what i write as a disclaimer. It will likely never become a perminant public posting.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

The reality is...that's a smart decision. Once you turn it loose to the heavens there's thousands of scenarios that can take place..and they are all bad.

"See guys, I can do that to, hang on"
"The salesman showed me it can"
"Hold my beer"

Then there's the ever-present knucklehead in a different brand who'll *prove* his sled can run where anyone elses sled can...

Bottom line, that's a special place, with special requirements that are not common. It's still an extraordinary feat done with a highly skilled driver in a very well set up rig. If you think you've got the stones to pull that off, make sure you've got a bud with an airboat...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Pat,

I don't think I could have said it better,Just as in the past Chuck a very wise idea to pull it. The naysayers and the huggies are everywhere.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how does gator tail and the like get away with all their vids and such then? you can google and youtube those mud runs all over the internet.. one video from chuck shouldn't bring down the shallow market...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Hopefully they would read his first post and keep it to themselves like he would want it.


Don't ever put anything on the intardnet that you don't want "out there".


----------



## browntide (Jul 25, 2008)

Chuck that video is amazing b/c its a majek/honda driving in the mud. 

I agree Mud Motor videos all over the net show the same thing so a boat driving in the mud is nothing new. There's pics all over this site of guys who intentionally or accidentally got themselves into similar situations with worse outcomes. I doubt the vid will cause some Bubbas to imitate that and if they do they'll only try once since the downside is pretty steep. 

It would've been great to see the chaos happening in the back as your setup chewed through. I suppose my TRP would've gotten an injection of mud into its lwpickup so maybe it helped that you don't? 

Burning, destroying seagrass and harassment are the hot buttons and I didn't see any of those in the video. Of course your boat is capable of doing those things but so is every other deep v bay boat....

Great driving skills. Great boat. I vote you leave it up.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

as usual, I MISSED IT AGAIN!!!!! .....dam it!


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

****...I missed it again! And I was watching for it.


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

Railbird: can you upload the video and PM those of us on this thread that are dying to see it?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll like to see it as well .


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I've watched it 10 times and hard to believe.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

****. Here I am looking forward to this thing for what feels like months and you post it while I'm out on vacation!!!!

DANG!

You _could_ post it up with something scrolling across the screen about how it's in a non-sea grass area (or even on a private lake) to help with the 'hippies'. I understand why you don't leave it up, but after reading everyone's posts my interests are only peaked more!

TORTURER! :cop:


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal is... post the video so we can all watch it or delete this thread! Why post the video and take it down. If you are not in "sea grass" then who gives a ****. We would like to watch what you are tring to show everyone.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Railbird's video is impressive. Just like any type of media though, it's all about the spin imposed by others. Agreed none the less, It shouldn't be a big deal but people make it that way.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

bring it back for an hour at least please ???!! i missed it!!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I kept reading about railbird and how skinny he runs and he's the king of shallow water. So I dug this up and know I want to see how skinny he can run. Railbird, for the Texas Flats Shootout I think you should re-post the video.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

How do you run it like that without it sliding much?


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep. I missed it too and have been watching for it. Dang it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Repost!


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Pitiful that we are even having to worry about this video....do all the self-proclaimed "environmentalists" or amateur biologists ride a horse to work? Wear a loin cloth? Have no plastics in their log cabins? Eat nothing but "organic" food grown next to their hydroponic dope? Give me a **** break....pitiful what road this country is heading down. Sling mud!!! More power to you!!!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to see it. People who have seen it They say it is awesome what he can do in a rfl


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I AM SO ****** I HAD TO WORK LATE AND MISS THIS!!!!

five


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep I miss it everytime, please repost!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

******* Biologist said:


> Pitiful that we are even having to worry about this video....do all the self-proclaimed "environmentalists" or amateur biologists ride a horse to work? Wear a loin cloth? Have no plastics in their log cabins? Eat nothing but "organic" food grown next to their hydroponic dope? Give me a **** break....pitiful what road this country is heading down. Sling mud!!! More power to you!!!


Well said my man... Well said

Btw, major props to the camera man that day.... ME!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rsparker67 said:


> Well said my man... Well said
> 
> Btw, major props to the camera man that day.... ME!


For which thing? 
Having the balls to ride and possibly be pushing for hours? 
Or, for the great camera work?:cheers:
I'd have been a little leary when I found out that days mission. Almost a setup


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> For which thing?
> Having the balls to ride and possibly be pushing for hours?
> Or, for the great camera work?:cheers:
> I'd have been a little leary when I found out that days mission. Almost a setup


Trust me.... I had no clue what we were about to do...... I was like... OH SHEEEEET.... The whole time lol.

Yeah Railbird set me up.. But railbird knew I could handle skinny water since I've maybe had to push his boat before...


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Repost!


X2


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

X3.....


----------



## HWKDRVR (Jan 24, 2013)

put it up again! I missed it


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I have it on my Iphone :slimer::slimer:


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

still waiting to see this video? anybody know how to get to it?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Here it is boys. i doubt its coming down anymore. Don't go out and try to duplicate this, you can tear up your equipment. Only reason to run like this is to get out of a bad situation with a big tide change.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Rail bird. Is there a setting you can select so I can watch it on my iPhone?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing once again, Railbird.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Railbird. It's amazing how well those RFL's will slide into turns. You def. know how to run your boat.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Going slow will allow you to turn in this situation. Speed will put you on the bank.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> Here it is boys. i doubt its coming down anymore. Don't go out and try to duplicate this, you can tear up your equipment. Only reason to run like this is to get out of a bad situation with a big tide change.


sweet.. desperado skinny right there


----------



## HWKDRVR (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! Great video


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for that. Awesome video! :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I've got a question for you railbird, does your RFL have the chines?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, it's a standard 2009 rfl.


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like you edited more than the music.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

not bad but I will put my 15'10" scoter down that any day. Im working on combining some go pro stuff


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Met Railbird briefly a few years back at a tournament. Struck me as a conservative, salt of the earth, give you the shirt off his back, type of guy.. All of which makes this music in the video that much funnier.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

lwgbully said:


> Met Railbird briefly a few years back at a tournament. Struck me as a conservative, salt of the earth, give you the shirt off his back, type of guy.. *All of which makes this music in the video that much funnier*.


He also knows every word to Colt 45!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rsparker67 said:


> He also knows every word to Colt 45!


He drinks Colt 45 too!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

railbird said:


> Yes, it's a standard 2009 rfl.


Besides the chines, is there a difference in the flat bottom design RFL?


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

NICE!!!! finally got to see the video... i think you just convinced me to buy an RFL railbird.... of course i might have to take some driving lessons from you though!... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you're going to need to get a Honda motor and custom Railbird prop on that RFL also... might double your cost.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you change this video to be viewed on mobile?


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

This video never ceases to amaze me. No way I would have the huevos to do that.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## cody_b (Nov 28, 2012)

Man it's not let me watch the video.. Says cant load video


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

mgeistman said:


> Besides the chines, is there a difference in the flat bottom design RFL?


The only difference between my hull and a new ones are the scratches from use in the places I fish.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Rail bird. Is there a setting you can select so I can watch it on my iPhone?


I've tried to let it play on mobile devices, I'm not smart enough to get it done. Lol


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

You can view it on your phone, just have to manually select the desktop version of YouTube, and turn your flash player on. I watched it earlier today by doing that.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

railbird said:


> The only difference between my hull and a new ones are the scratches from use in the places I fish.


so the flat bottom without chines is the newer style? idk why but i was thinking the flat bottom would have been the older style. if you have been in both, witch do you think is better and why? i found a 16' that needs to be rebuilt and was thinking about getting it and making it a sideless scooter.thanks


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

mgeistman said:


> so the flat bottom without chines is the newer style? idk why but i was thinking the flat bottom would have been the older style. if you have been in both, witch do you think is better and why? i found a 16' that needs to be rebuilt and was thinking about getting it and making it a sideless scooter.thanks


I am not sure what you are asking, the bottom has a straight (chine) on each side that's triangle shaped about 3/4" tall and about 1" wide against the hull. I don't know of any difference in it and older hulls other than the scuppers are on the back and it self drains better because the deck is slightly higher than earlier models. They are all super skinny and fun to drive in shallow water.


----------



## Tomball Red (Aug 2, 2012)

Railbird, the video is awesome! The background music is freaking perfect!!! LMAO


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

mgeistman said:


> so the flat bottom without chines is the newer style? idk why but i was thinking the flat bottom would have been the older style. if you have been in both, witch do you think is better and why? i found a 16' that needs to be rebuilt and was thinking about getting it and making it a sideless scooter.thanks


I have a 2002 21 and it does not have chines.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow. Zero room for error there. Glad I finally got to see it.


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

That's insane!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

railbird said:


> The only difference between my hull and a new ones are the scratches from use in the places I fish.


Scratches?? That thing has never hit anything to give any scratches!

Five


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I think ya'll can cancel the flats shootout now.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Rocking out with da [email protected] song, LMAO.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

LBS said:


> I think ya'll can cancel the flats shootout now.


^^^^^ This ^^^^^


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for reposting, thats a awesome video


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Never got to see it!!! Why is it being taken down?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Link on page 10


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

That's freakin awesome! 

I live and work in Portland, I'm surprised I've never seen your boat. RFL with a Honda should be easy to spot.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Newbomb Turk said:


> ^^^^^ This ^^^^^


Naw man...it's just starting to get right.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

That is freakin amazing... awesome driving from a true pro in the shallowest running rig out there


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hold my beer and watch this!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Major29 said:


> You can view it on your phone, just have to manually select the desktop version of YouTube, and turn your flash player on. I watched it earlier today by doing that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


How do you do that?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

89rfl said:


> How do you do that?


Get on Google, then go to YouTube's homepage, and if it automatically directs you to their mobile page then go up to the top left-hand corner of the page then there should be three bars running parallel horizontally click on that and a drop-down should appear scroll down the list and look for the button "desktop" click on that and it should redirect you to the desktop version. Hope this helps


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Looked at it on the computer. That is crazy how he can keep water pressure up in that little of water!!!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Honda's run on mud pressure!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ha ha the song fits the video


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

That is an awesome boat and skilled driver as well Hats off. Thx for finally putting up again and keeping up railbird!!!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow is all I can say


----------



## chrobrien (Apr 2, 2013)

Sweet Video


----------



## mudmauler (Feb 18, 2010)

I run that marsh a lot and that is just flat out AMAZING!


----------

